# New truck price ?



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My son just bought a new 2014 GMC Sierra 1500 SLE Z71.

The truck is brand new, but is a leftover vehicle from last year.

The discount from a comparable 2015 was $16,000 and he got 2.9% financing for the full term.

I don't know much about trucks, but I suspect there are some truck owners on the forum.

I was flabbergasted that his insurance quote was $8 a month cheaper with full coverage, than it was for his 2002 Taurus with only liability insurance.

How is the future resale potential on these huge hunks of steel ?............just in case............


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Need a few more details.
4x4?
Leather, cloth?
standard cab, extended cab, crew cab?
short box, long box?
which engine?

For the most part Diesel trucks hold there value well. Not so much with gas.
Realistically I suspect we are going to see a lot of similar trucks getting sold pretty cheap. I live in a oil city in Alberta and Kijji and auto trader are flooding with barley used trucks right now at massive discounts. Both from private sales and dealerships.

The best thing he can do for resale is to keep maintenance records.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My friend bought a bare bones f-150 truck with no bells and whistles not even A/C and paid 20k less than my husband's truck ,that was in 2007 so there is quite a spread in prices based on options.I suspect your son has excellent driving records and once you get to that point there is not a big difference in insurance , the insurance price for our 2008 SUV worth about 10k was almost identical to the 2014 flex we bought that was $54,000.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

My insurance dropped when I went from a intermediate car to a SUV. Insurance company advised me that there was less chance I would be injured in a larger vehicle.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

^There's also less chance that your car will be damaged / written off. Consider hitting a deer going 100km / hr in a Chrysler Neon versus a Ford F150. The neon is a write off while the truck has a small dent in the bumper.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

I think American trucks tend to hold their resale value better than American cars do, but not quite as well as import vehicles. At least from my limited experience with selling them.

Nice saving's on last years model though! I'm hoping to try that next time I buy a vehicle.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure if it helps at all but i bought a brand new gmc silverado(slightly different model but very close)for 36,500.00,2009 model in 2009
fully loaded.
6 yrs ago.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I think i would be lucky to get 12k today.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is a 4 X 4, has the SLE preferred package, 4.3 gas engine, heated cloth seats, Z71 off road package, 6 foot chrome step, and 18 inch all terrain tires. It has a full size box and is a crew cab.

I don't think he needed all those options, but they were already on the vehicle, which was MSRP priced at $51,000. He paid $35,000 before freight and taxes.

Donald, it looks like he did all right, considering you bought a similar 2009 for about the same price back then.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Insurance has a lot more to do with stats on damage, theft etc (ie - claims) on that particular vehicle rather than the actual purchase or replacement cost. 

(My BMW is cheaper than our Mazda or Hyundai to insure)


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Interesting,seems like trucks have trended down in price
Mine is similar-I do have 5.3 v-8 extended cab
It actually had a 3500.00 rebate-original list price was 39,999.00---probably a ploy though!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Will say(I used to be a die hard gmc guy--last 3 trucks)but not anymore!
This 2009 Silverado I have has a glitch with the stabilitrak---it's been nothing but a pita
I have had the truck disengaged and go into reduced power several times and the service light of the stabilitrak is forever on
They did something seriously faulty in the 09 models
How I don't know but I aint alone
nothing worse than having a on-going problem that even my local gmc dealer can't solve.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I went for a ride with him yesterday, and I am willing to trade him my Chevy Cruze.

When I was his age, I was driving a rusty old............oh wait, it was a brand new Camaro Z28.......

Boys and their toys.............


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

marina628 said:


> My friend bought a bare bones f-150 truck with no bells and whistles not even A/C and paid 20k less than my husband's truck ,that was in 2007 so there is quite a spread in prices based on options.I suspect your son has excellent driving records and once you get to that point there is not a big difference in insurance , the insurance price for our 2008 SUV worth about 10k was almost identical to the 2014 flex we bought that was $54,000.


He has a perfect driving record now, with 12 years accident free, but it wasn't always the case.

He had to learn the hard way...........paying $500 a month to a high risk insurer while he waited for some minor tickets to drop off his driving record.

He almost didn't get his current job..........because of his driving record. 

The employer read him the riot act and he has been driving around in their vehicles and upgrading his licence for the past few years.

Sometimes it takes someone other than dear old pa............to convince them.


----------



## Electric (Jul 19, 2013)

I read that if you define a luxury vehicle along the lines of "over $50k, with leather and nav", Ford is the largest luxury vehicle vendor in North America.

Ford was (is?) offering a fairly stripped F150 XLT on a two year lease at $400/mo after tax. I was interested until I thought about trading in my paid-for car to pay $9600 to drive a vehicle whose capabilities I only need 2 days a year. And having nothing at the end of the two years.

I think all these expensive trucks are sold on leases, to people who can't actually afford them (I am not saying anything derogatory, I can't afford them either), and I will have my pick of lightly used CPO units in 2-3 years. At 50% of the price when they were new.

Also, I can't understand how people get into these ultra-long financing terms like 84 months. They are going to be upside down for most of that time. It is a symptom of the general substitution of debt for wealth in our society, driven by the zero interest rate policy of the central bank.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> My son just bought a new 2014 GMC Sierra 1500 SLE Z71.
> 
> The truck is brand new, but is a leftover vehicle from last year.
> 
> ...


Last models clearouts tend to plummet in price, the 2016's will be out soon, a 2014 (2 year old) truck should get a big discount. They're offering up to $8 on the website for a new 2015 now.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Last models clearouts tend to plummet in price, the 2016's will be out soon, a 2014 (2 year old) truck should get a big discount.
> *They're offering up to $8 on the website for a new 2015 now*.


Cheapskates! 

I heard on the local radio, that the Dodge dealers are offering up to $30,000 in discounts on some models. 
If that is the case, then they were making spectacular profits on vehicles with overinflated prices. 

When they start off with the bare bones truck..chassis and 4 regular wheels, then start adding up the options, it's not hard to see that the truck they are now flogging for ..say..$28K was once at a MSRP of $ 59,000...
....so when they take off $30,000 of their retail price...it's their "invoice price" which may not be the actual factory invoice price,

as they still want to make a "small profit" off each vehicle sold at this time of the year.

What the dealers don't tell you is the factory incentives they get... "order 10 Ram trucks from Chrysler..take 20% of the factory invoice...
order 25 Ram trucks..take an additonal 10 percent off the factory bulk order invoice. (30%)..so it's not hard to figure out where these huge
discounts are coming from.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We bought a 2012 F150 Platinum (all the bells and whistles you can think of) for around 60% MSRP because it was a demo model. I normally would never look at such a high end trim package on a truck, but it was well worth it at that price. Off topic somewhat, but for Fords I know a salesperson in GTA who is amazing, he will get you a new Ford of Lincoln truck or car cheaper than you can anywhere else in Ontario. I normally hate car salespeople, but this guy goes on word of mouth (or rather, word of text/via Internet) so he has to keep his clients happy, and we are! No harm in emailing him and seeing what price he can come up with.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

carverman said:


> Cheapskates!
> 
> I heard on the local radio, that the Dodge dealers are offering up to $30,000 in discounts on some models.
> If that is the case, then they were making spectacular profits on vehicles with overinflated prices.
> ...


They make monsterous profits on high end pickup trucks.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Addy said:


> I normally hate car salespeople, but this guy goes on word of mouth (or rather, word of text/via Internet) so he has to keep his clients happy, and we are! No harm in emailing him and seeing what price he can come up with.


Shameless plug, if I ever read one. :biggrin:


----------



## rl1983 (Jun 17, 2015)

MrMatt said:


> They make monsterous profits on high end pickup trucks.


They sure do! A friend who has a connection to a service manager at a Ford Dealership was offered a Brand New Raptor for 30-35k. The truck retails for 60k. This " employee pricing " sales they have are total BS.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah - funny that when you go to the stealership and say you want a 30% discount on a 2 year old truck they look at you as though you don't know what you are talking about. Just drive it off the lot and try to re-sell it! They seem to think that because it is on their lot, there is no depreciation. Kijiji or other sites are great places to get the current price for the model you want. 

My daughter just got a 2014 Ram Sport all loaded up for $39K (no air suspension) and no GST either with a private sale. I talked her out of an aluminium F-150 because of the problems owners are having (and Ford not fixing or acknowledging) with aluminium hoods on other vehicles - google "aluminium hood corrosion". Lots of corrosion blisters but because it is not a hole, they don't do anything. This is caused by poor prep and is a problem on late model Mustangs etc. Ever see busses with all kinds of corrosion over the wheels. Then think of repair issues - it's tougher to weld aluminium. Also - better not install any mudflaps with steel bolts through that aluminium fender either. But then - not much is built to last much longer than the warranty period anyway.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been in the market for a single-cab 8-ft box 4x4 and those never go on sale, it seems. The dealers have extra quad-cabs with the dinky-toy 4-ft box that they want to make deals on, but the real utility trucks never seem to go on sale. I'd like a RAM1500 diesel, but those are priced at full freight all the time, with a waiting list. OTOH my F150 is still running alright, and with gas down, I can live with its guzzling a while longer.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Brian K said:


> My daughter just got a 2014 Ram Sport all loaded up for $39K (no air suspension) and no GST either with a private sale. I talked her out of an aluminium F-150 because of the problems owners are having (and Ford not fixing or acknowledging) with aluminium hoods on other vehicles - google "aluminium hood corrosion". Lots of corrosion blisters but because it is not a hole, they don't do anything. This is caused by poor prep and is a problem on late model Mustangs etc. .


The new 2016 Chevy has aluminum too. I'm sure that these trucks won't last as long in areas where there is a lot of highway salt used, like Ontario. 



> When the F-150 program reaches full production in 2016, Ford will be making 850,000 trucks per year that will require 350,000 tons of aluminum sheet.
> And the aluminum industry is banking on the fact that it won’t stop there — by 2025, it’s estimated every major automaker will have an aluminum-body program in place,





> General Motors is accelerating efforts to field a largely aluminum-bodied pickup truck by late 2018, under pressure from federal fuel efficiency standards and archrival Ford Motor, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> The No. 1 U.S. auto maker recently locked-in supply contracts with Alcoa and Novelis, which are now working to increase their aluminum sheet production to supply the next-generation GM pickup, the people said. Aluminum sheet for automotive bodies is in such high demand that companies need to order it years in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh great - but going to aluminium will spawn a whole new service industry that caters to the problems that aluminium will bring. This falls under the category of "Changes bring changes". Eventually they will get it better - or perhaps the new vehicles won't last as long and isn't that the desired product anyway???


----------



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

Trucks have the highest profit margin of any vehicle they are crazy expensive, and very expensive to run. My f-150 is bankrupting me. I got my first truck, a Ranger at a time when it was the same price as some badly made GM mini car. The truck had some panache, could tow, and I did a lot with the carrying capacity. But they are fazing out all the small trucks, and making the big trucks into luxury cars, without the luxury. I just need to be a little wealthier to afford one. I bout new when prices were in the toilet in 09, and I keep them for about 10 years. So it works out OK, ish.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Even though it's,a brand new truck, as soon as you,drive it off the lot, it's a two year old truck, thus the 16k "discount". It's basically pricing the truck for what it's,worth after two years depreciation. 

Trucks depreciate less than cars generally, and are also cheaper to insure. Not sure exactly why but it has,something,to,do,with how much as a group a particular vehicle costs insurance companies. 

My,sister who works in the industry explained,it that motorcycles, aside from being driven by complete fucking morons, are usually written off, and personal injury costs are sky high. 

Trucks, as someone pointed out will hit,a,deer and sustain a dent in a bumper, thus lower costs. 

Also, let's say Honda civics were stolen frequently, their insurance,costs would also be higher. 

Not,sure,though why trucks are,cheaper,to insure because they too, like motorcycles, are typically driven by assholes (they are almost ALWAYS in the,ditch after a blizzard... I've seen it 5'times in 2 days right here, right now in Winnipeg ). 

I suppose just towing an idiot out of a ditch isn't as costly as writing off a motorcycle


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Gardner
Actually you 'should' have more success with single cab long boxes
My father bought a 1-ton a few years ago and he had a easier time negotiation than the mass market/trending full cabs
Ironically Most truck buyers don't shop for actually need
Ie:using max payload/towing....jobsite etc 
because of that the more 'work' orientated trucks tend to sit longer at the dealership and they can actually be harder to move
You just got to focus on a truck that was spec ordered and sitting their
Pick a unpopular color also
If you can source and track a model at a particular model at the same dealership a year in advance and it is still there!Strike in Nov or dec 
You will have the car salesman eating out of your hand when you sit down to talk brass taxes
Longer it sits(esp going into new calendar yr)the more the weaker the dealerships hand is.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

praire_guy said:


> Not,sure,though why trucks are,cheaper,to insure because they too, like motorcycles, are typically driven by assholes (they are almost ALWAYS in the,ditch after a blizzard... I've seen it 5'times in 2 days right here, right now in Winnipeg ).


Accident Benefits often make up a large portion of the overall premium. ******* or not, you're less likely to be injured in a truck so the premiums will be much less. Just think of the mess you can get yourself into while driving a motorcycle! The cost of repairing or replacing a motorcycle, car, truck, etc. is a lot less than what the insurance company will pay for medical expenses, death benefits, income replacement, etc..

Physicians on the forum will know first hand what a motorcycle can do to the human anatomy!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Why do so many people seem to "want" (not need) a truck?
And, if they made them twice as big and long (some dont fit into the parking spaces at the mall or grocery store now) would people still want(buy) them?
(ps i hate those Dodge Ram tv commercials)
(pps ... you know what they say about guys who need to have a BIG truck.......)


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

Yup - the bigger the truck, the bigger the guy - right?
Also - the bigger the truck, the further in the ditch they go.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ever seen the results of a collision between a full size truck and a compact car ?

We bought a compact car (Chevy Cruz) this time. Nice car and we really like it, but next time it is a full size SUV for us.

More room, more comfort, better ride, and a lot safer to ride in.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I ran into a guy at the gas station with an identical truck as my son.......just a different color.

He told me he paid $68,000 total in February 2014.

My son paid $48,000 total for an identical new 2014 model truck in May 2015.

A difference of $20,000 for about 15 months time. The best way to beat the depreciation loss is wait and buy a new truck after a new model year comes out.

The warranty starts when the truck is sold, so you get full warranty coverage.

Of course, you will get less money in the future if you trade it in, but if you keep the truck long enough it won't be much of a difference for one model year.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

+1 on the truck crazy in Canada(think it must have a lot to do with winter/safety/room)which makes sense(i also think trucks look stylish)
I am a guy that actually needs one(tradesman-it's a tool really and part of operating)thinking of looking at a service type chevy express.
I laugh though because Truck owners get sterotype'd
'Macho/small dick'd man who is conservative and a *******' lol


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Donald, I'm curious do you "really" need a truck? 

If you do , do you really need a full size,truck?

Just curious. Very few people actually need a truck. And those that do don't,really need,a full size,truck. 

I'm not bashing you. I drive a truck too, but a Nissan Frontier. I have no need for a full size truck. I don't,actually need a truck either, but they have advantages.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

If anything Praire guy i actually need a 3/4 ton lol
I own a roofing company
I need to carry equipment around from jobsite to jobsite(call it a mobile shop)
Compressor/ladders/scaffolds/power tools/bundles/industrial roofing rolls
I need to get another truck or modify my next one because my payload and towing(i tow a tool trailer also)is past max
If used a ford ranger or something i would be scrapping pavement the moment i left my driveway.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If you're in the market for a truck, seems like a no-brainer to me: as layoffs continue in Alberta & Saskatchewan and people get increasingly desperate for cash, they will start having to liquidate their assets.

Buy a second hand truck then. There should be plenty on the market as the economy worsens in the west.


----------

